# the best sight you have ever had



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

copper john deadnut2 6 pins i wish i would have never sold it


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

for hunting i would go with an Extreme
for target if your looking to spend good money Sure-Loc with a Super-D


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

well i wouldnt get any bigger than .19 pins, unless its a 1 pin sight
i have an extreme, and really like it. theres TONS of great sights out there though


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

The copper john dead nuts sight is good for a hunting sight but if you are going to get a target sight you should get a cbe sight


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

mine was the sure-loc supreme and the challenger


----------



## Bengal '07 (Mar 4, 2008)

I use a Tru-Glow, Tru-Sight Extreme


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Take a look at the Spot Hogg's. Look like some good sights and on cabelas.com it has some good reviews.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

How much does the dead nuts cost?


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

*Best Sight*

Sword Twilight Hunter!!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

hunting:black gold

3-D/target:shibuya with a speciality archery housing


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

take a look at the spot hoggs. there rock solid


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Single pin HHA. I have my Marquis ready to rock out to 90 yards.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Sword 3rd plane micro!

Rock solid, has a dove tail, so its good for hunting, 3-d, and spots, and BEST customer service!!!!


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

for BHFS - Spot hogg hogg it
for FS - Sure loc supreme


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

bigram said:


> Sword 3rd plane micro!
> 
> Rock solid, has a dove tail, so its good for hunting, 3-d, and spots, and BEST customer service!!!!


I will second that!!!! The Best i have ever used and super nice people to work with!!!!:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

ecm said:


> single Pin Hha. I Have My Marquis Ready To Rock Out To 90 Yards.


Yup!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup!


do u hunt with that sight.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

master hunter said:


> do u hunt with that sight.


I haven't yet, but I'm about 80% sure I'm going to this season.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

*Extremes!*

I got a pair of Extreme RT900 Sights that I absolutely LOVE!!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Spot Hogg Hunter wrapped 0.19....


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

LittleChamp said:


> im geting a new bow and i want to know what the best sight you ever had was you might just help me pick a knew sight and thank you for your reply:wink::wink::wink::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


had several"top end " sights before I bought my first hoggit 8 or 9 years ago I wouldnt trade it for any thing else


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

spot hogg hogg-it for sure


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

sword accusite or tru-glo


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

Viper Predator Micro, best sight i have used by far. Stanless hardwhere and pins.. bright, strong, silent, micro adjustable, 3rd plane adjustment and about $80 less then a spot hog with all the same features. wait.. they dont make stanless pins or screws haha :darkbeer:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i love shybuya ultimas and the W&W ws600


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a sword now, not impressed with the tool work. Bright fibers but thats all. I have to say thus far my Fuse Intripid. Im looking to try a g5 soon. My 
.02


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

HHA very rock solid hunting rest changeing range is quick ( not as quick as having a pin all ready set in the way tho) and lifetime warrenty you could get your fiber rewrapped when ever you need no extra pay (+ shipping but they ship back on them) and well you can slide them out to like 85 yds easy.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Viper Predator Micro, best sight i have used by far. Stanless hardwhere and pins.. bright, strong, silent, micro adjustable, 3rd plane adjustment and about $80 less then a spot hog with all the same features. wait.. they dont make stanless pins or screws haha :darkbeer:


I second that the viper archery predator Micro tune is the best of the best!


----------



## extreme shooter (Aug 4, 2008)

if your going to use them for hunting i would get the extreme 4 pin 
if your going to use them for just 3d i would get the sure-loc supreme


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Hha!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

G5 optix xr


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> I haven't yet, but I'm about 80% sure I'm going to this season.


20% wins out.

I put my Trophy Ridge 5 pin on this weekend.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

the best sight ive never owned yet it SWORD twilight hunter


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> 20% wins out.
> 
> I put my Trophy Ridge 5 pin on this weekend.


You can't beat the Trophy Ridge for hunting! :wink:


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*sight*

if i were you look into viper. i have shot their sight in three stand for about a year but my dad has been using their products for like three in 3d and in the field. the fibers in them are absolutly amazing so bright. if you are looking for a 3d rig mine is the truball axcel with calssic housing, its pricy but as with everything in this sport u get wat u pay for


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

it a little dusty. was gopher hunting the other day


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I've also been looking for a new sight and I think the spot hogg hunter looks awsome


----------

